# 2010 Murano



## Rbryan70563 (Oct 22, 2021)

Does the mechanic have to pull the engine to change the water pump and what is a fair price for changing the water pump?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rbryan70563 said:


> Does the mechanic have to pull the engine to change the water pump and what is a fair price for changing the water pump?


No, the engine does not have to be pulled out of the car. The average labor charge is around $120 - $130 per hour; the job normal takes 2 to 3 hours.


----------

